# Anyone here with experience using the Roland EV-5 in Ableton/Cubase/Pro Tools?



## ooktron (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how to use my Roland EV-5 (connected to my Studiologic Numa Nero) as an expression pedal to control the dynamics/volume etc.. in Spitfire and EastWest (and so on) plugins without getting a MIDI Expression (right now).
I'm primarily using Live.

Is this even possible? So far I haven't had any luck getting it to work.

Anyone with any experience with this pedal (and maybe even the Numa Nero combo) around here? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2019)

Those are really well wired quality pedals.
I use EV-5s and FC7s.
EV-5s work on every board I’ve ever used.
I’d check out the controller or Host, and also check the knob on the left side of the pedal too.
Run it through a software MIDI Monitor too, good for troubleshooting.
Doubt the pedal is bad, that would be a first. 
Those things ALWAYS work and last for years.
And I stomp that sucker with Boots every night.


----------



## ooktron (Feb 19, 2019)

Yeah, I absolutely love the quality of the EV-5 (and I've heard great things about the Yamaha FC7 as well) it feels great, and I imagine that it would be an amazing experience using it for my Spitfire (etc.) libraries instead of having to use one of my hands with a knob or a fader and therefore not being able to play with both hands!

I'm almost certain that it's something that I've overlooked as the pedal is in mint condition, it's probably staring me in the face without me realizing it, but I just can't put my finger on what I'm missing here.

Thanks for suggesting MIDI monitoring, I didn't even think about that!
I'll see if I can figure something out in MIDI-OX or MIDI Monitor


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2019)

The FC-7 is bigger and tracks better like a 100mm Fader versus a synth fader.
EV-5 doesn’t budge a single bit, and find its really good for PBends or Ganging 6 Hammond B3 drawbar together with.

Wavelores Pedal Steel is really old but is very good with Bends using the EV-5.
Swells and more precise CC# placements are FC7s forte.

Having said that the FC7 doesn’t have wiring like the EV5 so it’s cheaper.
I have to use Ashby FC7-X adapters. EV5 doesn’t need anything, it works everywhere, which is why it’s more expensive.

Can’t go wrong with either pedal though.


----------



## ooktron (Feb 19, 2019)

I see, I've seen people talk about having to do some soldering on the FC7 to get the "full functionality", I'm guessing that's what you're talking about? Or is it an external adapter?

As far as I can tell with the (small) amount of detective work I've done, you can't really get the Ashby Solutions adapter anymore, so I guess that I'll have to track down an FC7 pedal with the adapter included if I decide to get one in the future!

Edit: I just found an old article from 2006 that gave me the answer, it is indeed an external adapter. I'm wondering if the soldering some people are talking about gives the same functionality.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2019)

ooktron said:


> I see, I've seen people talk about having to do some soldering on the FC7 to get the "full functionality", I'm guessing that's what you're talking about? Or is it an external adapter?
> 
> As far as I can tell with the (small) amount of detective work I've done, you can't really get the Ashby Solutions adapter anymore, so I guess that I'll have to track down an FC7 pedal with the adapter included if I decide to get one in the future!
> 
> Edit: I just found an old article from 2006 that gave me the answer, it is indeed an external adapter. I'm wondering if the soldering some people are talking about gives the same functionality.



Or you can buy one of mine. I got 6 of them only use 2. Need spares though. Sometimes I fly to a gig and nothing you asked for is available.
I carry the Tool Bag to such gigs.

PM me and I’ll show up close visual of the quality work Ashby did.
He also made great Leslie Half Moon custom switches, stuff nobody else makes.

Cheers


----------

